# Hate to be rude but it's our Responsibility?



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

When it's just us she does great but as soon as you bring another person, dog, cat, birds, squirrels, leaf or bug into the picture she loses her #*$% mind! 
We're working on it now but outsiders do not help one bit. As rude as it sounds we've decided that it's time to start telling people that she's in training and that we’d rather they not pet her. 
Yes it sounds rude and I'm sure it won't be well received, but they’re really interrupting her training and it is our responsibility to raise a well-mannered 70+ pound all fangs member of the community?
When we walk I announce to her loudly *"It's not Visiting Time it's Training Time"* as she's pulling on her lead like a trapped rabid wolf puppy trying to get free of a bear trap!!! This seems to redirect the well intentions of outside admirers?

Open to other ideas...


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Many of us tell people our dogs are training. There is nothing wrong with doing that. You could buy a vest that states "In Training - Do Not Pet" that might save you some conversation.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

It's tough but just be firm and tell people she's in training. Most will understand and oblige with not touching or looking

For going out Michelle's suggestion of a vest is a good idea


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Thought about just getting a service vest for my pup to wear. Is that inconsiderate, wrong, or unethical? Not that it is going to stop me, but it sure will stop most others from getting close.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

NOT a service vest!!! 

Look for a generic vest that has the words "Training" on it.

Like this one

http://pawsitivedog.com/DogInTrainingVest.html


----------



## MollynMaggie (Aug 20, 2012)

I understand where you're coming from. I personally use people wanting I pet my two as a training as well when we walk. I only get maybe one or two each we go for a walk but I use it to help them with the socialization and teaching manners as well. I dont let anyone pet them until both are sitting and paying attention to me. Mine are very friendly and like to see people so I just use it as twofer. I always keep it short and then we're back to our route. Just my .02.


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

jeliya said:


> Thought about just getting a service vest for my pup to wear. * Is that inconsiderate, wrong, or unethical?* Not that it is going to stop me, but it sure will stop most others from getting close.


Yes, yes & YES!!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

I actually appreciate people wanting to pet my pup!

As long as they ask and wait for her to settle that is. Especially kids. She was a bit weirded out by kids for a bit, so I'm working hard on getting her used to them, so I encourage them to stand back and let her approach them for petting.

A vest with "Do not pet" on it is a good idea. Not a service vest though, that would be unethical.

But I personally, don't think avoiding the problem will fix it. I would rather ask people to wait until she settles, then approach the dog.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm trying to teach impulse control, so asking for a sit in exchange for attention works well for us.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I don't see taking your pup out for a walk while she drags you like a rabid wolf pup as training. 

It sounds like you don't know how to control or train her and you are backing people off in the hopes that will help. Well, it won't. Your pup will still be out of control until you learn how to get her attention and how to control her. Putting her in an obedience class will do wonders.

There's no reason that your pup can't behave and still have strangers pet her. It's all about learning how to train her.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

There is nothing wrong with not letting people pet her while you are training or even just on a walk. I find it extremely annoying when they don't ask permission to pet, or treat. Multiplle times I have had someone just shove a treat in Titan's mouth and say "he's so awesome!" meanwhile Titan spits his treat out and the passerbyer is offended.. sorry he don't like treats.. if you would have asked I could have told you. Sorry minor outburst.. but nothing wrong with the vest either just do not get the service vests.. it is wrong and most would be appauld that you had the idea in general. I like the Training vets, because they don't what you are training and might ask but more likely to leave you alone.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Elaine said:


> I don't see taking your pup out for a walk while she drags you like a rabid wolf pup as training.
> 
> It sounds like you don't know how to control or train her and you are backing people off in the hopes that will help. Well, it won't. Your pup will still be out of control until you learn how to get her attention and how to control her. Putting her in an obedience class will do wonders.
> 
> There's no reason that your pup can't behave and still have strangers pet her. It's all about learning how to train her.


I think that might have been the purpose, that the OP is trying to work on these things but people just coming up does not help. When I trained my boerboel pup, I did not let anyone pet her when we were on walks until she was trained to walk on a loose leash and mind her manners.. then we worked on people skills while on a leash.


----------



## MollynMaggie (Aug 20, 2012)

^ I believe that's what he's trying to do is train her. You have to practice in order to get it right. Dog learn by repetition. So, if they go for a walk and he's correcting her as to not pull then that would be considered training. To the OP, as far as your correction method for the pulling. What are you doing to fix it?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Maggies Dad,

If you don't want people to interrupt your training with your pup you have every right to politely say so. Sometimes I don't mind if people pet my boy, others times I simply don't want to be bothered.

My boy is not on display at a petting zoo.


----------



## apenn0006 (Jun 22, 2012)

I get annoyed when little kids walk right up and try to pet our puppy. At this young age he is a liability and we want him out of his teething stage before we let the neighborhood kids pet him. For the people who do ask to pet him and I tell them no, I get this crazy look from them like I'm some heartless person for not letting them pet my dog. 

As for the pulling, we just started training with a head lead. On our first walk he kept doing somersaults trying to get it off and I'm not going to lie, it was pretty funny but frustrating at the same time. He has since gotten more used to it and is learning that pulling gets him no where. I really like it because it works like a halter on a horse and the neck strap goes behind the ears instead of across the adams apple.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Most of the time I don't want people petting my dog either. On days we are training I put a "DO NOT PET" vest on her. It is not 100% though. You will still get people that want to pet them or instead will bend down in the dogs face:headbang:. If you don't want to talk to people, they don't really work either. You will always get the "is that a service dog, k9 or what ever". questions. When you say "no, he/she is in training", you get the training for what line of questioning.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I walk my puppies on a college campus while classes are changing. Most people don't have time to stop and pet a dog. It's great for teaching the dog that part of being well-balanced is being *neutral* around people.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I walk my puppies on a college campus while classes are changing. Most people don't have time to stop and pet a dog. It's great for teaching the dog that part of being well-balanced is being *neutral* around people.


Yes. I've trained and socialized many a pup on the college campus. It's the perfect environment--most people are trying to get to class on time, so they don't bother you. But if you want to practice meeting a friendly stranger, you can always find someone to oblige. It's also great for proofing obedience under distraction.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

Maggies Dad said:


> When it's just us she does great but as soon as you bring another person, dog, cat, birds, squirrels, leaf or bug into the picture she loses her #*$% mind!
> We're working on it now but outsiders do not help one bit. As rude as it sounds we've decided that it's time to start telling people that she's in training and that we’d rather they not pet her.
> Yes it sounds rude and I'm sure it won't be well received, but they’re really interrupting her training and it is our responsibility to raise a well-mannered 70+ pound all fangs member of the community?
> When we walk I announce to her loudly *"It's not Visiting Time it's Training Time"* as she's pulling on her lead like a trapped rabid wolf puppy trying to get free of a bear trap!!! This seems to redirect the well intentions of outside admirers?
> ...


Most people that I run into with mine ask if they can pet her, I used it as a training tool. It worked great for sit/stays with distractions. Now that she is bigger, most people avoid her, but kids still run up with no fear. She now sits before they reach her because she knows that is what she is expected to do.


----------



## billsharp (May 3, 2011)

> I don't see taking your pup out for a walk while she drags you like a rabid wolf pup as training.
> 
> It sounds like you don't know how to control or train her and you are backing people off in the hopes that will help. Well, it won't. Your pup will still be out of control until you learn how to get her attention and how to control her. Putting her in an obedience class will do wonders.


I agree with this, except that I'd add that you need to be in the obedience class with her, or you need to back up and work on basics with her on your own.

What you have written leads me to believe that you are attempting basic training in the presence of too many distractions. If I am wrong, apologies in advance. However, I suggest you remove the dog from all distractions, and work on getting SOLID sit, stay, leave it, and recall--both on and off long lead. ONLY THEN do you work-in a little distraction at a time, and only in a very controlled manner--something like rolling a ball past your dog, or having a family member walk by or talk to her. She will undoubtedly fail these tests, but that is really just a teaching opportunity for you to have her realize that "stay" means that not only when its just you 15 feet away, but also when other stuff is going on around her. 

As she gets this new complexity of the "stay" and "leave it" commands then you can begin by CONTROLLED exposure to outside influences--work her in incrementally shortened distances from routes where strangers walk--and if she breaks her stay, move back away from them until she remains solid. 

If you take it slow and she understand that the commands transcend any distraction, you won't need to worry about people being distracting. But this takes a LOT of quality time and repetition, and you can't push it until each incremental change in level of distraction is conquered by a SOLID "stay".


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

wyoung2153 said:


> I think that might have been the purpose, that the OP is trying to work on these things but people just coming up does not help. When I trained my boerboel pup, I did not let anyone pet her when we were on walks until she was trained to walk on a loose leash and mind her manners.. then we worked on people skills while on a leash.


Thanks wyoung
You're right. She does wonderful when it's just the three of us and she's doing much better keeping focus with anyone or anything who's at a distance. All part of the training.

Love the "Training Do Not Pet" vest idea 
And I would never do a service dog vest although you have to admit the idea of getting to bring my girl in all of the stores or in with you to have dinner, sure is a tempting idea isn't it? haha....

Thanks everyone


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

MollynMaggie said:


> ^ I believe that's what he's trying to do is train her. You have to practice in order to get it right. Dog learn by repetition. So, if they go for a walk and he's correcting her as to not pull then that would be considered training. To the OP, as far as your correction method for the pulling. What are you doing to fix it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


 
Mostly commands "walk nice" is what we’ve adapted and is working really well. Also a lot of stopping until she gets back on track. While walking I constantly praise her for good behavior and constantly tell her to look at me. She stops and sits at all cross walks (with reminding) working on getting her to “look for cars” then when it’s clear we tell her “Walk Nice” again and we continue.

The other night the wife and I was walking just the two of us and we found ourselves stopping at a small street. We both just looked at each other and said that the training must be working???


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

apenn0006 said:


> I get annoyed when little kids walk right up and try to pet our puppy. At this young age he is a liability and we want him out of his teething stage before we let the neighborhood kids pet him. For the people who do ask to pet him and I tell them no, I get this crazy look from them like I'm some heartless person for not letting them pet my dog.
> 
> As for the pulling, we just started training with a head lead. On our first walk he kept doing somersaults trying to get it off and I'm not going to lie, it was pretty funny but frustrating at the same time. He has since gotten more used to it and is learning that pulling gets him no where. I really like it because it works like a halter on a horse and the neck strap goes behind the ears instead of across the adams apple.


Thanks we're going to add that to the training.
Good Idea


----------



## jae (Jul 17, 2012)

Maggies Dad said:


> Love the "Training Do Not Pet" vest idea
> And I would never do a service dog vest although you have to admit the idea of getting to bring my girl in all of the stores or in with you to have dinner, sure is a tempting idea isn't it? haha....


Do not pet is super cute. 

Actually, I have brought my pup in stores plenty... the harness that he wears makes it seem like he's more in training than he is! Most places don't mind, and it's awesome opportunities to keep him controlled in completely different places.


----------



## MollynMaggie (Aug 20, 2012)

Maggies Dad said:


> Mostly commands "walk nice" is what we’ve adapted and is working really well. Also a lot of stopping until she gets back on track. While walking I constantly praise her for good behavior and constantly tell her to look at me. She stops and sits at all cross walks (with reminding) working on getting her to “look for cars” then when it’s clear we tell her “Walk Nice” again and we continue.
> 
> The other night the wife and I was walking just the two of us and we found ourselves stopping at a small street. We both just looked at each other and said that the training must be working???


Awesome! Looks like you're one the right track with the walking. I too have my pups stop at crosswalks. I stop and give a wait command (wife and I have taught them to sit and stay with the wait command). Then when it's time to go its "let's go" (along with if we've stopped long enough during our walk to sniff). Works well. Keep it up. Do you stop everyone she starts pulling? Or do you give correction as you're walking too?


Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I honestly don't understand how people can just zoom right up to to your pet and have their way with them. You control your dog and control it's enviroment. 

It can be done. I have one dog who is aloof and doesn't care to be pet. I have one dog that is a social butterfly and would gladly jump into anyone's lap (even if they are standing!). I control my dogs and control their enviroment. 

If a person (place or thing) is too much of a distraction and you lose control, go back to your training and create a more solid foundation. You shouldn't have to band-aid the problem (vests etc.) and hope that helps.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

This is Masi and her vest, got it from leerburg obviously , since she's modeling it on his site

Leerburg | Mesh K9 Vest

It says "working" and if people ask, I just say she's in training, I would never even think of passing her off as a service dog or anything other than basically she's working at training


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

MollynMaggie said:


> Awesome! Looks like you're one the right track with the walking. I too have my pups stop at crosswalks. I stop and give a wait command (wife and I have taught them to sit and stay with the wait command). Then when it's time to go its "let's go" (along with if we've stopped long enough during our walk to sniff). Works well. Keep it up. Do you stop everyone she starts pulling? Or do you give correction as you're walking too?


Awesome so you guys are pretty much doing the same as us. For the most part I try to do command and look at me first but when that fails to work then we stop to get her back on track. Oh and last night we've added stepping off with our left foot from the crosswalk. (Something the wife read)

So far Maggie has learned how to; Sit, Stay, Lay, Shake, Crawl, Stop at intersections and ring the Bells hanging on the door knob when she wants out. 

But my favorite trick is we've convinced her that she needs to carry her "Poop" bag to the trash!


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> This is Masi and her vest, got it from leerburg obviously , since she's modeling it on his site
> 
> Leerburg | Mesh K9 Vest
> 
> It says "working" and if people ask, I just say she's in training, I would never even think of passing her off as a service dog or anything other than basically she's working at training


GREAT SITE
I like the "Working Dog Do Not Pet" vest. If "Training" also had "Do Not Pet" then that would be great but it don't. She is pretty much "Working" seeing she's my wifes body guard now that we've moved into the big city?


----------



## MollynMaggie (Aug 20, 2012)

But my favorite trick is we've convinced her that she needs to carry her "Poop" bag to the trash! [/QUOTE]

Lol. That's awesome. I don't have to worry about that cause I let mine out to do their business before we go or a walk. Helps them burn a little energy so their not totally crazy and I do t have to pick up poop lol. 



Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free


----------



## Maggies Dad (Aug 15, 2012)

MollynMaggie said:


> But my favorite trick is we've convinced her that she needs to carry her "Poop" bag to the trash!


Lol. That's awesome. I don't have to worry about that cause I let mine out to do their business before we go or a walk. Helps them burn a little energy so their not totally crazy and I do t have to pick up poop lol. 



Sent from my iPod touch using PG Free[/QUOTE]

It's so cute you should see it. 
A yard would be a blessing but sadly I broke my lifelong rule of never owning a dog while in an apartment? Of course this is the first apartment I've been in for 30 years too? We're in transition looking for some land after moving to Ohio. Maggie's gotta have some cattle to play with!


----------



## gmcwife1 (Apr 5, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I walk my puppies on a college campus while classes are changing. Most people don't have time to stop and pet a dog. It's great for teaching the dog that part of being well-balanced is being *neutral* around people.


What a great idea, thank you


----------



## Del's Mom (Feb 26, 2011)

*found a vest*

I found a vest that sounds perfect for what you are talking about! I think I am actually getting one for my 7 month old... 

Dog In Training Vest - The Pawsitive Dog


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i think you should train and socialize with distractions (people,
dogs, cats, cars, busy streets, country roads, horses, birds,
playgrounds, children, etc.). how is your dog going to learn
how to behave around the outside world if she isn't exposed to it?
add in the distractions slowly.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

What you're doing sounds fine to me.


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

Maggies Dad said:


> When it's just us she does great but as soon as you bring another person, dog, cat, birds, squirrels, leaf or bug into the picture she loses her #*$% mind!
> We're working on it now but outsiders do not help one bit. As rude as it sounds we've decided that it's time to start telling people that she's in training and that we’d rather they not pet her.
> Yes it sounds rude and I'm sure it won't be well received, but they’re really interrupting her training and it is our responsibility to raise a well-mannered 70+ pound all fangs member of the community?
> When we walk I announce to her loudly *"It's not Visiting Time it's Training Time"* as she's pulling on her lead like a trapped rabid wolf puppy trying to get free of a bear trap!!! This seems to redirect the well intentions of outside admirers?
> ...


In Luther's early years we put a basket muzzle on him for the protection of OTHERS due to his aggression. As we trained and he got older, he got more reliable, and we then instead used the basket muzzle for HIS protection. I can't tell you (as I'm sure you know) the idiots that think it's just ok to run up to any dog, let alone a large german shepherd, and attempt to pet it. I found that the basket muzzle is at least intimidating enough to keep MOST people away, so you don't have to deal with constantly telling people "NO, you can NOT touch my dog". And it's open so they can breathe, pant, thermoregulate, take treats, drink water, etc...

Note I say most though, one time we were in PetSmart, I was checking out and both Zeke and Luther were in a sit at my side, Luther with his basket muzzle on. Some random guy walked right past us, reached out and patted them both on the head as he did, without saying a word.


----------

